# Test results from RFC



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if i should be able to get a copy of DH's SA from RFC.  We have phoned this morning to be told that they do not give out individual test results and we have to request a copy of all our notes and pay £50.00.  Origin have told me its a standard request and i def should not have to pay for 1 test result.  At the time of the actual test we only had a letter sent to say normal but no breakdown of results

Any help appreciated!1

Thanks

Betty xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Betty

We had to pay £50.00 for a copy of our full notes from the RFC to take to Origin as they wouldn't give us out dh's results either.  It does take up to 2 weeks to get them too from them so request early if you need them.  I had to beg for ours and we needed them within a couple of days......

Missy xx


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Surely under the data protection act you have full access to all medical records and test results? The RFC never cease to amaze me. We got my Dh's results but he had his done through his gp so maybe that was why. I have a copy of both tests as we had it done twice, six months apart. Maybe you could have them sent to your gp who could then give you a copy?

Lesley xx


----------



## Sissy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Betty

I was quoted £70 when I first called the RFC.  The second time I called to clarify the fee the receptionist was bewildered and said that they did not send out results.  

I'm not quite sure what their formal procedure is, but I suggest that you bypass them completely and get the results for free via your GP.  All your results should have been forwarded by the RFC.  My GP had everything with the exception of the initial chlamydia test, so I arranged for this to be taken again via my GP and obtained the results for free.

Good luck

S


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi...had to pay £50 last january for a copy of my results..just to get husbands SA....you have to let them know when u need them for or you could be waiting well over a week....and when you go to collect them.they wont post them out bring identification as you have to sign for them.  And they r just photocopies of what is on ur file.  Its quite aopener...as this was the first we knew DH had abnormal morphology..noone had ever told us.

All the best for getting results and for ur further treatment....
Sharon x.


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Girls ,

Thanks for all your replies, we have left a request with Dr McFauls private secretary asking for the results to be sent out - chancing my arm i know but he is our NHS and Private consultant - so far we have paid him to put our names on a list thats going nowhere!!  i'll give it a couple of days and if nothing comes in post i'll try getting DH to go to his docs to see if he can get them there.  i think i'll keep rfc as last option as they have been useless so far - every call gives a different response   

Shaz i can't believe no one told your there was any prob with DH SA.  So far no one has ever really discussed DH results all we have had was a letter saying result normal

Sissy - hello and welcome to FF  you should come over to NI Girls part 4 and chat with the rest of the NI girls.  - Thanks for taking the time out to reply to me.

Betty xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya girls,

Betty-77 are your test results etc. not forwarded to your GP to be held with your medical records anyway?  May be worth a check with your GP's secretary before forking out for them


----------

